# Jet Mini Lathe Variable Speed Retrofit Kit



## BruceK (Jun 3, 2008)

I just got a Jet mini lathe variable speed retro kit for the 1014.  Part number is M-708351VSR.  I didn't even realize that these things were available and just happened upon it by accident.  I purchased it off ebay for about $89 including shipping.  

Installation was easy and the included instructions were excellent with pictures detailing each step.  It took me about an hour to complete the changeover.  You take out the existing powerswitch, remove the motor, the side door and the upper pulley.  You then put in a new upper pulley, install the variable speed control, mount the DC motor and Bob's your uncle!

For whatever reason I didn't realize that the existing motor was replaced with the DC version, so now I have either a spare motor or something I can use for perhaps a buffing station.  After some use, I can tell the DC motor does not have the torque of the 1/2 hp motor.  You do lose the indexing feature when you remove the existing top pulley but that is something I hadn't used.  All in all, I'm happy with the changeover.


----------



## holmqer (Jun 3, 2008)

Good stuff, I just wish Jet would make one for the 1220, but according to their customer support they have no plans to offer one.


----------



## Randy_ (Jun 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by holmqer_
> 
> Good stuff, I just wish Jet would make one for the 1220, but according to their customer support they have no plans to offer one.



First off, CS isn't going to blab all of the JET secrets until they are ready to do so, so just because they say there are no plans, doesn't necessarily mean it it true. 

Secondly, CS may not know what is going on with R&D and there could be a VS model in the works and they just don't know about it.

Thirdly, if JET is going to remain competitive, they are just about going to be forced to come out with a 1220VS model sooner or later.  Grizzly already has one and while it does not have the indexing, it does have outboard turning capability which is probably a bore useful feature.  You can always purchase one of those aftermarket indexing disks if you want that capability and they are not very expensive.  The Grizzly 1220VS is about $100 less expensive than the non-VS JET 1220 so it has quite a competitive edge.

I bet you see a new addition to the JET line in the not too distrant future!![^]


----------



## ScribbleSticks (Jun 3, 2008)

Woodcraft already has the Jet 1220 vs  I know, I bought one!
http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=63432&mode=details#tabs


----------



## holmqer (Jun 3, 2008)

When I study the idea of upgrading my non VS to VS, I almost come to the conclusion that I could almost buy a new VS instead. I am getting tempted to buy a bigger lathe anyway for larger turnings so I will wait and see if Jet offers a cheap upgrade to retrofit the old non-VS.

By the time that happens, who knows, maybe I'll have a 3520B or a DVR XP.


----------



## n7blw (Jun 4, 2008)

The Jet folks (WMH)were just starting to get the 1220VS machines in the country when the WW Show was in Seattle a month ago. The price I was quoted was ~$500, about $200 more than the non VS I currently have. I sure wish they had a retrofit kit.


----------



## Randy_ (Jun 4, 2008)

Tom:  Thanks for that information.  I guess I missed the announcement that they were available.  There were some rumors floating around that a VS model was in the works; but many conflicting dates when they were going to be available.

Personally, I think it is a shady business practice to break out a new manual models and not make available the information that a VS model is in the works for those who wish to wait.  Now there are a bunch of unhappy 1220 non-VS owners who would have waited for the VS model if they knew one was in the works.

Also, I wonder how well the JET will do against the Grizzly that is almost $150 less expensive and has the capability of outboard turning which the JET does not?


----------



## gustgio (Jun 5, 2008)

I just found this on the "Bay"...

Jet Variable Speed Retro Kit

Stock No. 708351-VSR

Fits Model JML-1014 and Other Mini Lathes

Speed Range 500 - 3,900 RPM

Shipping Weight 15 lbs.


----------

